# Turbo Levo Chain comes off



## BigBruce (May 25, 2016)

I have a Lg. Specialized Turbo Levo Pro. with 300 miles on it. Up until 250 miles the chain never came off. Now 3 or 4 times each ride the chain comes off the chain ring. It only happens when you are not peddling going fast and hitting a dip. Rear cassett can be in any gear. I always keep the chain lubed and clean. Iv'e put a new chain on, also tried it with less links in the chain. It seems when you g-out the rear derailleur lets the chain slack and because the chain is always moving on a E-bike the chain jumps then gets jammed in the guide. It then comes off and wraps around the smaller gears on the rear cassett. Have any one else had this happen? Can one replace the Sram rear derailleur tension spring with a stronger one?

It turned out to be the free hub. the 3 pawls were draging then exploded. Specialized exchanged the complete wheel and hub.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

If you are not pedaling the chain is not moving unless you have a throttle which the TL doesn't have. I had similar issues with an older Ohm that I got for a friend and followed much the same program as you. I ended up making an inner jump stop out of a small piece of aluminum siding and some zip ties and while it didn't completely stop it happening it cut down on it a lot. 

I would contact your dealer or Special Ed directly, I doubt yours is the only one doing that.


----------



## mysizematters (Oct 18, 2016)

Bigwheel said:


> If you are not pedaling the chain is not moving unless you have a throttle which the TL doesn't have. I had similar issues with an older Ohm that I got for a friend and followed much the same program as you. I ended up making an inner jump stop out of a small piece of aluminum siding and some zip ties and while it didn't completely stop it happening it cut down on it a lot.
> 
> I would contact your dealer or Special Ed directly, I doubt yours is the only one doing that.


Just had same problem, broken pawl in the free hub was the first problem. 
Chain still coming off though, fitted a new chain and the problem has gone. I'm going to measure the chain ware after every ride to see how long it lasts before coming off again! I had the bike 5 weeks and done about 125 miles on it.
Specialized realise they have a problem and made a new chain guide to prevent the chain from coming off, this only stops the chain from coming off but won't stop your components wearing out quickly due to riding with a very worn chain. A thicker stronger more robust chain is required to prevent this from happening. Look at a 50cc motorbike then a 1,000cc motor bike same chains!!! I think not.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I would say your prayers are kinda to be answered. A little bird told me Specizlized will be going to 8 speed 10/42 for 2017/18 Meaning stronger wider chain and cogs. So as to weather you can retrofit or not will have to wait to be seen. 

I'm sure it won't be under warranty!


----------



## mysizematters (Oct 18, 2016)

*Fingers crossed they do it under warranty.*

Fingers crossed they fix the problem under warranty, KMC DO E BIKE CHAINS BUT DON'T KNOW HOW MUCH BETTER THEY ARE. 8 SPEED SHOULD MAKE A BIG DIFFERENCE.



NEPMTBA said:


> I would say your prayers are kinda to be answered. A little bird told me Specizlized will be going to 8 speed 10/42 for 2017/18 Meaning stronger wider chain and cogs. So as to weather you can retrofit or not will have to wait to be seen.
> 
> I'm sure it won't be under warranty!


----------



## UKearthmover (Feb 15, 2017)

Reading this with interest, my Levo chain has started to drop repeatedly on bumpy descents. Perhaps the wear is more pronounced than I thought with an ebike, my non assisted bikes have chains that have lasted for years!
Mark


----------



## eBikesmith (Jan 31, 2017)

> A little bird told me Specizlized will be going to 8 speed 10/42 for 2017/18


I'm curious if this going to be the SRAM EX1 setup, or something very similar.

Also, I guess this issue isn't Levo specific either. I have a Rocky Mountain Flow FS with the Bafang BBS02 I installed, and for the longest time I was having the same problem, but when I went with a RaceFace narrow-wide chainring in the front, and a Shimano XT clutch type derailleur the rear, I've never had my chain come off since.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

since i change to a xx11 chain never hafe a chin off problem.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Make sure your chain is cut as short as possible, one extra link when positioned in the largest cog.

When descending, avoid staying in the smallest cogs when coasting as this leads to the greatest chain slop and chain drop.

Adjust the chainguard so it nearly rubs in the largest cog.

Pawls and chain age really don't matter, nor will the 8speed cassette. This is all about chain slop and retention on the chainring.

Each rider will have a different experience based on how they ride, where they ride, gear choices when descending, etc...

If chain drop remains a problem, consider adding a drop down chain tensioner off the chainstay. 

My wife has yet to drop a chain on a hardtail Levo or on an FSR Levo, that includes hammering down rocky stuff in Moab.

I ride 1x on all my bikes, jump park, tech stuff, high speed dh, pretty gnarly riding, and I can't remember the last time I dropped a chain.


----------



## Rob997 (Jul 1, 2007)

Levo SW: 40+ rides, 50,000 vertical, 475 miles and my chain has never come off. However, I'd say I have another 50 miles and the chain will need to be replaced.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Chain replacement should be part of annual repairs if you ride regularly. 

More often replacement will minimize cassette and chainring damage.

Balance cost to replace with costs to delay replacement.


----------

